# Eggs!



## Javocado

Just noticed the 
"Eggs:"
under my avatar.


Get hype.
I am eggcited!!!

Discuss the upcoming Easter event here!


----------



## jobby47

I just noticed it too, I am so eggcited!


----------



## Javocado

jobby47 said:


> I just noticed it too, I am so excited!



But not eggcited?!
Get outta here boi, you should be eggxecuted

jk ur cool


----------



## jobby47

I am totally eggcited!!


----------



## Byngo

Javocado said:


> But not eggcited?!
> Get outta here boi, you should be eggxecuted
> 
> jk ur cool



stop eggaggerating 

can't wait for egg hunts !!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Egg hunting!? Lets hop to it starting tomorrow!!!


----------



## jobby47

So do you find eggs by solving riddles? Or at least that is what happened last year, right?


----------



## Pokemanz

Get ready for one eggcellent adventure.


----------



## Paperboy012305

What do eggs do eggsactly?


----------



## Franny

these egg puns are gonna fry my brain
i hate my life


----------



## Javocado

Sucre said:


> these egg puns are gonna fry my brain



Look at the sunny side of things though, it will be over easy.
Then no more yolks til next year!


----------



## jobby47

Can you send eggs to people?


----------



## Javocado

jobby47 said:


> Can you send eggs to people?



Idk how is going down this year but probably not


----------



## Franny

jobby47 said:


> Can you send eggs to people?



i hope so. they would make eggceptional gifts


----------



## matt

Click everything on the webpage


----------



## jobby47

Do you solve riddles to earn them, or does know one know yet?


----------



## Franny

Javocado said:


> Idk how is going down this year but probably not



hopefully a mod will soon eggsplain how this event will go down
please save me


----------



## Tokage

Can it be done on mobile? That's my only question lol.


----------



## Franny

jobby47 said:


> Do you solve riddles to earn them, or does know one know yet?



it probably wont be told until tomorrow


----------



## jobby47

Sucre said:


> hopefully a mod will soon eggsplain how this event will go down
> please save me



I agree, I hope they will explain it, maybe in a direct.


----------



## Franny

jobby47 said:


> I agree, I hope they will explain it, maybe in a direct.



there might be a thread on the HQ or the information desk, who knows, we might even get an entire forum just for the event.
i'm really
*eggcited*
to see how this will go down
I CANT STOP MAKING PUNS THIS IS WAY TOO EASY


----------



## oath2order

Sucre said:


> there might be a thread on the HQ or the information desk, who knows, we might even get an entire forum just for the event.
> i'm really
> *eggcited*
> to see how this will go down
> I CANT STOP MAKING PUNS THIS IS WAY TOO EASY



you need to get banned

these puns are getting out of hand


----------



## cheezyfries

+1 for all the eggcellent puns out here, they all crack me up, and i'm not even hard-boiled! super excited for easter, hopefully i'll be able to get a riddle or two 

backs away slowly


----------



## Pokemanz

oath2order said:


> you need to get banned
> 
> these puns are getting out of hand



Don't get all upset, it's only an eggspression.

Y'know, yolks and all that.


----------



## gloomyfox

what are these egg thinsg and do we buy them?


----------



## Franny

oath2order said:


> you need to get banned
> 
> these puns are getting out of hand


im sorry, im eggsagurating a few of these puns arent i?


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

gloomyfox said:


> what are these egg thinsg and do we buy them?



eggcellent queggstion. 
For eggsample,
you probably get eggs by answering eggtreme eggtions.


----------



## oath2order

Sucre said:


> im sorry, im eggsagurating a few of these puns arent i?



you're getting reported omfg

not really


----------



## Vizionari

I'm eggcited for this eggcellent event, who eggrees?


----------



## oath2order

Seriously ya'll just check on Easter and you'll see


----------



## Franny

oath2order said:


> you're getting reported omfg
> 
> not really



woah now, thats a bit eggstreme dont you think?


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

Stahp u guiz im alergic to eggz


----------



## Franny

Vizionari said:


> I'm eggcited for this eggcellent event, who eggrees?



i'm eggstatic to see what the mods have planned for this event!


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Oh my goodness I'm so eggcited this is my first Easter on TBT. These puns are cracking me up.


----------



## JoJoCan

I hope I get some eggs! Last year I didn't ~


----------



## Franny

LaBelleFleur said:


> Oh my goodness I'm so eggcited this is my first Easter on TBT. These puns are cracking me up.



this is my first easter on tbt too! lets have a great first eggsperience together


----------



## JoJoCan

Zipper-T-Bunny is ONLINE~!


----------



## Jake..

My first Easter!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shayne said:


> Zipper-T-Bunny is ONLINE~!



omg really?!


----------



## lazuli

get redy for zipper t bunny


----------



## Franny

maybe the mods will eggsperiment this event. or we'll be able to eggschange all of our eggs for prizes.


----------



## lazuli

i see you zipper say something

i didnt participate last year so im SUPER EXCITE.


----------



## Franny

computertrash said:


> i see you zipper say something
> 
> i didnt participate last year so im SUPER EXCITE.


*eggcite


----------



## JoJoCan

Zipper-T-Bunny is viewing thread~


----------



## lazuli

Sucre said:


> *eggcite



son do not correct me i am not here for puns today
_not now._


----------



## Aradai

hi zipper


----------



## Franny

HI ZIPPER


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Do you enjoy eggcellent puns, *Zipper T. Bunny*?


----------



## r a t

​


----------



## pillow bunny

All these egg puns are so edggy. Sorry, I tried to think of something better than that but got egghausted from all the eggfort.


----------



## Zigzag991

pillow bunny said:


> eggfort



Show me these forts made of eggs.

Going by last year, you get eggs for answering riddles, then you eggschange them as currency for egg collectibles, of which there were 5 types: Togepi, Yoshi, Regular, Classic, and the Golden Egg (only 1). There'll probably be different eggs this year, though.


----------



## Franny

pillow bunny said:


> All these egg puns are so edggy. Sorry, I tried to think of something better than that but got egghausted from all the eggfort.


dont be hard boiled over it! your puns are perfectly eggceptable


----------



## cheezyfries

anyone know if the eggs were in limited stock or?


----------



## Cuppycakez

I know that there was 1 golden egg last year, and a certain amount the others I think.


----------



## Zigzag991

Pretty sure the other eggs were unlimited, but I"m not too sure.


----------



## isebrilia

can't wait! this is my first event c:


----------



## a potato

*cringes*
But with egg-citement!


----------



## Franny

a potato said:


> *cringes*
> But with egg-citement!



eggcellent! thats the spirit 
(ok. im done. too many egg puns. goodbye.)
(im eggshausted)


----------



## Frances-Simoun

No way I'm gonna miss this eggcelent eggharvest!!


----------



## Cadbberry

This is eggcelent! I am super hype


----------



## Zigzag991

Y'all yolksters are cracking me sunny-side up.


----------



## f11

no more riddles pls.


----------



## Justin

Loving these puns guys!

_i hate them all_


----------



## Javocado

It's more of a eggpidemic, really.


----------



## f11

also no more oatmeal incidents.


----------



## kassie

I'm not eggperienced in puns but I am hyped for the Easter event :>!!


----------



## Zigzag991

"They hunt for treats, but now the hunters are the hunted." I hated that one because it was eggscruciatingly difficult.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

You're probably Just-in for another event jubs.


----------



## Javocado

Totaka's song best riddle 2k14


----------



## lizardon

it's my first time to join the easter event here..


----------



## Zigzag991

Apple2012 said:


> You're probably Just-in for another event jubs.



This has nothing to do with eggs. You've ruined it you've gone and ruined it. You just had to diseggree with egg puns, when in reality they're eggstrodinar and superior. What's wrong with an eggcessive amount of egg puns?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Maybe I shall participate.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zigzag991 said:


> This has nothing to do with eggs. You've ruined it you've gone and ruined it. You just had to diseggree with egg puns, when in reality they're eggstrodinar and superior. What's wrong with an eggcessive amount of egg puns?



I don't mind making any pun, including what's not so egg-citing.


----------



## Mariah

If you can solve this, you will succeed in the upcoming puzzles.


> They hunt for treats in a part of the park, but the hunters are also the hunted.


----------



## oath2order

Mariah said:


> If you can solve this, you will succeed in the upcoming puzzles.



huehuehue I remember that one


----------



## Zigzag991

Sweet Day.

It's probably only difficult because most people (at least to me) didn't seem to play that one mini-game. I'm thinking there might be another one as "hard" as that based on the MK8 DLC.


----------



## JoJoCan

They are now in the VBShop also!


----------



## Bowie

I'm just gonna leave this here.


----------



## oath2order

Shayne said:


> They are now in the VBShop also!



So are tickets, strangely


----------



## jobby47

oath2order said:


> So are tickets, strangely



I just noticed that a little while ago too.


----------



## LambdaDelta

oath2order said:


> So are tickets, strangely



WHITE FEATHER HERE I COME


----------



## JoJoCan

oath2order said:


> So are tickets, strangely



Yes I noticed that too

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> WHITE FEATHER HERE I COME



LOL yea~


----------



## Keitara

I just noticed this too!
This will be my first Eastern event, I'm eggcited to see what will happen!


----------



## Blizzard

*The eggs are still hiding because they're a little chicken.  I love and dread this event!*


----------



## JoJoCan

Blizzard said:


> *The eggs are still hiding because they're a little chicken.  I love and dread this event!*



 Good one!~


----------



## LambdaDelta

Keitara said:


> I just noticed this too!
> This will be my first *Eastern* event, I'm eggcited to see what will happen!



I now demand maximum weeb from the event.


----------



## JoJoCan

LambdaDelta said:


> I now demand maximum weeb from the event.



What!?~


----------



## Bowie

I legitimately hope that we can win them rather than search for them this year. Then again, why not both?


----------



## Pokemanz

I just hope I can get one, lol


----------



## Zigzag991

Bowie said:


> I legitimately hope that we can win them rather than search for them this year. Then again, why not both?



You mean like a raffle? That'd literally ruin the whole point of hunting them, though. :L


----------



## PrayingMantis10

cheezyfries said:


> anyone know if the eggs were in limited stock or?



Yep, limited stock of the Yoshi and Togepi and 1 golden egg


----------



## jfstalkertje

Bowie said:


> I legitimately hope that we can win them rather than search for them this year. Then again, why not both?



u meant lEGGitimately?


----------



## JoJoCan

I want gold egg and I'm going to get it!~


----------



## device

I won't be able to get any eggs if there's going to be riddles. Hopefully we'll have to search around the site for them instead.


----------



## nard

Sector said:


> I won't be able to get any eggs if there's going to be riddles. Hopefully we'll have to search around the site for them instead.



i doubt it

u guys are making egg puns and i like it


----------



## roseflower

Eggstreme easter hype! Happy easter to all c:


----------



## Zulehan

jfstalkertje said:


> u meant lEGGitimately?


Can't negglect our puns now.


----------



## JoJoCan

Sector said:


> I won't be able to get any eggs if there's going to be riddles. Hopefully we'll have to search around the site for them instead.



Same~


----------



## Jake

If was scavenger hunt last 2 years so will be same this year I guess


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shayne said:


> I want gold egg and I'm going to get it!~



If there is one, pretty sure they're keeping it at one on the site. I'm not sure, but don't get your hopes up.


----------



## toxapex

I'm scrambling to think of an egg pun.


----------



## Bowie

Zigzag991 said:


> You mean like a raffle? That'd literally ruin the whole point of hunting them, though. :L



Yeah, I guess you're right. I don't know, then. I just hope it's at least a little different.



jfstalkertje said:


> u meant lEGGitimately?



I'm going to cry.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sector said:


> I won't be able to get any eggs if there's going to be riddles. Hopefully we'll have to search around the site for them instead.



You find the eggs around the site by figuring out the riddles sooo


----------



## Zulehan

tokayseye said:


> I'm scrambling to think of an egg pun.


I am trying to think of one that people would not get over easy.


----------



## Coach

The puns

Easter!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> The puns
> 
> Easter!


Yes ALL the puns!


----------



## JoJoCan

Yea some good puns!~


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Can I use this now?


----------



## Zigzag991

It's already been used. 


Meanwhile people are probably scrambled because they don't know whether to stop or to finish you and continue.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Zigzag991 said:


> It's already been used.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile people are probably scrambled because they don't know whether to stop or to finish you and continue.


Damnit!! Should've checked the pages but I was too lazy lel


----------



## g u m m i

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Damnit!! Should've checked the pages but I was too lazy lel


That meme wouldn't have gone over easy; these people are so hard boiled, their minds are all scrambled when it comes to puns. I hate when people's ideas are too eggstravagant.


----------



## Astro Cake

Kakyoin!! Did you lay this egg?!


----------



## Zigzag991

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> their minds are all *scrambled* when it comes to puns.






Zigzag991 said:


> Meanwhile people are probably *scrambled* because they don't know whether to stop or to finish you and continue.




Bruh


----------



## toxapex

These puns are making me a shell of a man.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zigzag991 said:


> Bruh





tokayseye said:


> I'm scrambling to think of an egg pun.





Zigzag991 said:


> Meanwhile people are probably scrambled because they don't know whether to stop or to finish you and continue.



bRUH


----------



## Zigzag991

AH too many eggcessive puns on scrambling! HALP


----------



## Pokemanz

[insert pic of that time you had to say "Scramble!" in the Resetti Surveillance Center here]


----------



## NikkiNikki

These puns are eggcellent


----------



## JoJoCan

Pokemanz said:


> [insert pic of that time you had to say "Scramble!" in the Resetti Surveillance Center here]


----------



## g u m m i

Gawsh all these pictures are making me eggshausted.


----------



## JoJoCan

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Gawsh all these pictures are making me eggshausted.



Nice one!~


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I was here but I wasn't really active per say. Hoping I can solve some riddles this year!


----------



## lazuli

all yall got boring egg puns

=

im more excited about finding the eggs than about getting the collectibles man oh man


----------



## toxapex

I love how grEGGarious we all are


----------



## Trent the Paladin

inb4goldenegg2.0

inb4meandtrufflefighttothedeath

inb4Jerscrewsupandwefindoneofthefinaleggsearly

This will be eggcellent.


----------



## jobby47

So will the riddles start tomorrow, where you can get eggs, because in last year's thread it said they were first spotted on like 4-20-14.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm all for puns, but this is eggshausting.

Also, I kind of hope we get a basket full of database errors tomorrow, like I've been on and off today. The entire event would be scrambled due to the site, and it'd be eggshilarating to watch.

- - - Post Merge - - -



jobby47 said:


> So will the riddles start tomorrow, where you can get eggs, because in last year's thread it said they were first spotted on like 4-20-14.



and guess what day Easter fell on last year


----------



## jobby47

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm all for puns, but this is eggshausting.
> 
> Also, I kind of hope we get a basket full of database errors tomorrow, like I've been on and off today. The entire event would be scrambled due to the site, and it'd be eggshilarating to watch.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> and guess what day Easter fell on last year



Yeah, I guess I was thinking about this year, how it is tomorrow on the 5th.


----------



## Locket

I'm eggxtra eggcited! I didn't understand the egg hunt last year.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> I'm all for puns, but this is eggshausting.
> 
> Also, I kind of hope we get a basket full of database errors tomorrow, like I've been on and off today. The entire event would be scrambled due to the site, and it'd be eggshilarating to watch.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> and guess what day Easter fell on last year



I got an egg full on database errors since November.


----------



## Javocado

hyped for the eggs
listening to eggy azalea all day tomorrow to get in the zone


----------



## toxapex

Javocado said:


> hyped for the eggs
> listening to eggy azalea all day tomorrow to get in the zone



That pun is egging me on. I need to make more puns


----------



## jobby47

How long did people have to find eggs last year?


----------



## Javocado

computertrash said:


> all yall got boring egg puns



don't be eggnorant boi


----------



## Justin

Egg hunt cancelled due to database errors and Jeremy ate all the eggs, please understand sorry guys.


----------



## Javocado

jobby47 said:


> How long did people have to find eggs last year?



eggxactly 2 days 
some of them riddles were hard to crack


----------



## jobby47

Justin said:


> Egg hunt cancelled due to database errors and Jeremy ate all the eggs, please understand sorry guys.



No!!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> Egg hunt cancelled due to database errors and Jeremy ate all the eggs, please understand sorry guys.



get out Iwata


----------



## Javocado

Justin said:


> Egg hunt cancelled due to database errors and Jeremy ate all the eggs, please understand sorry guys.



No more database jerrors  : (


----------



## toxapex

Justin said:


> Egg hunt cancelled due to database errors and Jeremy ate all the eggs, please understand sorry guys.



Are yolkidding me?

This better happen


----------



## Javocado

Nah but I'm almost out of work
Don't start the egg fun yet
Or I will have to eggxact my revenge


----------



## jobby47

The Easter event has to happen!


----------



## LambdaDelta

you people that use eggx instead of eggs are eggstremely weak at puns


----------



## Javocado

I diseggree strongly !!


----------



## toxapex

LambdaDelta said:


> you people that use eggx instead of eggs are eggstremely weak at puns



I'm a pun-dit, y'all are just pun-ks

- - - Post Merge - - -

Check my rad new sig


----------



## Ragdoll

tokayseye said:


> I'm a pun-dit, y'all are just pun-ks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Check my rad new sig


Speggtacular!! The spirit of the Easter Egg Hunt is w/ u

I better get my game on, idek wht im eggspecting in this event


----------



## jobby47

I hope I can find eggs and get some easter egg collectibles.


----------



## toxapex

jobby47 said:


> I hope I can find eggs and get some easter egg collectibles.



colleggtibles*


----------



## Ragdoll

tokayseye said:


> colleggtibles*



Geez, give him a bregg 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hope I can use mobile for this hehe


----------



## Zigzag991

Sir Integra said:


> Geez, give him a bregg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hope I can use mobile for this hehe



Bregg? Uneggceptable. Completely uneggceptable.


----------



## Prabha

all these puns give me a headache eggcept yours, sir int*egg*ra


----------



## Blizzard

Arnold Schwarzenegger - the EggsTerminator  Y'all have good ones!  When does this fun event start.  I'm scrambling to keep up with posts.


----------



## Ragdoll

Zigzag991 said:


> Bregg? Uneggceptable. Completely uneggceptable.



Give me a bregg, son.


----------



## Zigzag991

I'm going to egg you with eggs because you've egged me on by not liking my eggs.


----------



## toxapex

How many egg puns are there in existence? It's an eneggma.


----------



## Zigzag991

OH no the commercials for eggs-out is starting to appear on Nickelodeon during Nick@Nite! Keep yer' spammy ads for acne to yer selves.


----------



## Vizionari

tokayseye said:


> How many egg puns are there in existence? It's an eneggma.



There might be a few eggstra.


----------



## Zigzag991

Okay now my head is seriously hurting from this.

I feel like it's gonna eggsplode.


----------



## Prabha

Zigzag991 said:


> Okay now my head is seriously hurting from this.
> 
> I feel like it's gonna eggsplode.



wow don't like egg puns? guess that makes you a chicken


----------



## Zulehan

Eggs benedict!


----------



## nard

i need my egg collectibles now


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'm probably late. BUT I MUST HOARD ALL THE WALUIGI EGGS


----------



## Skyfall

That new purple egg is so pretty!  I'm dying.  OMG!!!


----------



## isebrilia

waluigi egg is so pretty omg


----------



## Mariah

Wish the Waluigi symbol was on the egg.


----------



## Jake

Pls stop all this egg talk the only real egg is the ovum aka the egg essential for life


THANK U JESUS






PEACE OUT


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> Egg hunt cancelled due to database errors and Jeremy ate all the eggs, please understand sorry guys.


WHAT? But this was my first egg hunt on TBT.


----------



## Caius

Mariah said:


> Wish the Waluigi symbol was on the egg.



Even with a white background on the line it doesn't come out too well


----------



## Javocado

Jake. said:


> Pls stop all this egg talk the only real egg is the ovum aka the egg essential for life
> 
> 
> THANK U JESUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEACE OUT



hell yeah 
javulate all day


----------



## Vizionari

ZR388 said:


> Even with a white background on the line it doesn't come out too well



I still think it looks nice :O


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> hell yeah
> javulate all day



Odamn u know how to make my lady loins tremble


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

When does the egg hunt start?


----------



## cosmic-latte

I clicked on the egg but it said 404 not found?

Edit: Nevermind, I got a message saying I got an egg.


----------



## daniduckyface

cosmic-latte said:


> I clicked on the egg but it said 404 not found?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I got a message saying I got an egg.



this is probably a dumb question but where?


----------



## Caius

daniduckyface said:


> this is probably a dumb question but where?



Dont even try lol


----------



## daniduckyface

ZR388 said:


> Dont even try lol



sorry didnt' see the thread with the clues in the HQ


----------



## Justin

Hey folks, closing this thread up so we can all move over to the official thread for the hunt. Head over here and join the hunt: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?279489-TBT-s-Third-Annual-Easter-Egg-Hunt


----------

